# First Day raw



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So after getting Russel's face shaved yesterday, I started him on Prey Raw today :act-up: Am feeding organic Chicken backs and today's meals cost $2.25 in total. He loved breakfast and lunch, and the meals took at least twice as long for him to eat, which I think is a good thing for a Spoo. This is a pic of him eating his first meal this morning. Took him in to get weighed yesterday, and the vet thought he was a tad on the pudgy side. Hopefully this will help :act-up:


----------



## rawdogs (Apr 30, 2011)

Love the pic of him tucking in,OMG real food:adore:.II have just taken in an 11yro min poodle who enjoyed her first taste of raw an hour after arrival,the look on her face was a picture ,sheer joy.
HOPE you boy continues to enjoy life as a woolly wolf.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

All my dogs absolutely love the raw food. The reason they don't get it all the time is because I am too lazy and its more work than just scooping kibble out of a container!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

So far the transition has been great! Little bit of loose stools the first afternoon, and frequent but firm yesterday. Sticking to the backs today as well, and will add some green tripe tomorrow. I am planning on switching my 13 year old yorki next month when I get back from a trip I'm taking. I want to be here to monitor, and it'll be easier on the hubby


----------



## kbax (May 4, 2011)

Love raw. I'll never go back. I started my itty bitty rescue on chicken necks yesterday, what's an extra 7oz a day when I already go through 7.5 lbs a day between the other three dogs.


----------

